# SUB 300T - impressions and minor points



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

I've had my new SUB 300T Professional for a couple months now and wanted to share some things that I don't see mentioned too often in reviews.

*Heft / Presence* - This is a substantial watch, more so than I expected. The case and overall "presence" is greater in person than the dimensional measurements indicate. The overall weight comes in at 184 grams on my postal scale, and the bracelet links are thick and substantial. It feels every bit a professional diving tool. I particularly like heavy, chunky steel watches, so this has been a fine with me, but others may take caution.

*Ratcheting Clasp -* I knew about this feature before purchasing the watch, but I had no idea how much I would actually use it and how convenient it is. You have 5 extension positions controlled by a second set of twin triggers. Each extension position adds around 2.7mm - 2.8mm of length, for a total possible extension of about 13.5mm by my calipers. I initially sized my bracelet "comfortably snug" and find myself making "comfort adjustments" throughout the day, particularly in the afternoon and/or when spending time outside. On the fly bracelet adjustability is a huge positive to me.

*Bracelet Screws* - This is a minor point, but I was pleasantly surprised at how quick and easy it was to size the bracelet. Most of my watch collection has steel bracelets so I've sized several different styles. The SUB 300T's is the best. The links are held together with long screws that are threaded on the end and the receiving holes in the bracelet are TAPPED. This means there are no separate, tiny screw heads to deal with, no worry about thread locker, and certainly no pin/sleeve or pin/collar combinations to deal with.

*Beads of Rice Bracelet* - The beads of rice bracelet itself has been everything that has always been talked about. Strong, yet flexible. Breathable in hot weather. Unique and vintage vibe. No pinching or pulling of hair. Just an outstanding bracelet.

I hope this helps provide some more information on a great new version of the SUB!


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Wish my 1200 had that extension...not, just a stamped metal clasp. Really my only gripe about it other than I wish it was a tapered bracelet.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice review. I agree on all counts. I will add though, as much as I love bracelets, particularly the BOR on the 300t, I switched it out for an Erika's MN strap and although I imagine my searambler living most of it's life on the BOR bracelet, I can see this MN strap being used for the rest of the time. This is more of a testiment to the quality and comfort of the MN strap because the bracelet is really world class.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for the review man, I'm planning on picking up the Searambler as soon as it's restocked so nice to read your thoughts


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Great write-up, agree with everything. Love the heft of this watch. Is the ratcheting clasp a little "hard" to push on for you too? I mean it makes sense so it won't be pushed on the fly, but I really gotta sink my fingers into it.

Also, how does the watch fare in the accuracy department? Mine's around +12 sp/d and it bums me out.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

DP


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Great write-up, agree with everything. Love the heft of this watch. Is the ratcheting clasp a little "hard" to push on for you too? I mean it makes sense so it won't be pushed on the fly, but I really gotta sink my fingers into it.


YES. I do have to definitely put some effort into the extension operation. However, I think it's more an issue of not having "enough fingers" to make it easy. Meaning, by the time I use two fingers to depress the twin-triggers, I'm using a third to supply unequal pressure to one side of the clasp to make it extend. If I was able to depress both triggers and then use two fingers (one on each side) to extend the clasp it would be much easier.



Sambation said:


> Also, how does the watch fare in the accuracy department? Mine's around +12 sp/d and it bums me out.


Sorry to hear that, accuracy has been all over the map with these. I've been very lucky in that mine loses only 1-3 seconds per day, however, I've seen others report losing 10-12 seconds per day. One thing to consider is how much less active many of us our during the COVID pandemic...sitting around the house all day doesn't do much for turning the rotor! These being standard ETA movements it should be fairly easy to have a watchmaker tune yours up and improve the accuracy a bit.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Raym0016 said:


> Nice review. I agree on all counts. I will add though, as much as I love bracelets, particularly the BOR on the 300t, I switched it out for an Erika's MN strap and although I imagine my searambler living most of it's life on the BOR bracelet, I can see this MN strap being used for the rest of the time. This is more of a testiment to the quality and comfort of the MN strap because the bracelet is really world class.


Any chance we can see a picture of it on an Erika's MN?


----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks. I have just traded a T Graph as too big (45mm). Cant try one of these on so good to know how you think it wears.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for providing a very informative overall of your impressions, and pics, of the Doxa Sub 300T after a few months of ownership. Enjoy your Sub 300T.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The clasp looks thick and cumbersome, is just an impression from the pics?


----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

I have just bought a 300t Caribbean, excited but also nervous when you read the good and bad about the watch


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

bva said:


> I have just bought a 300t Caribbean, excited but also nervous when you read the good and bad about the watch


bva, you will enjoy your new watch! Not sure what you are referring to when you mention the "bad" but if it's the constant stream of negativity directed towards the brand today as compared to the "glory days" when Rick Marei was involved and some folks on various watch forums thought they ran Doxa, don't be too concerned. The watches are great. There have been a few availability misses and customer service issues, but nothing in my mind that's pervasive or major enough to sink the brand. Even the bezel movement that everyone screams about is in spec / by design. Yes, it's arguably a bad design, but it's not QC issues causing it - it's just the design they went with for the latest models and doesn't cause any problems or issues.


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> The clasp looks thick and cumbersome, is just an impression from the pics?


The clasp is indeed chunky and thick, however, I wouldn't really call it cumbersome. It's consistent with the design of the rest of the bracelet, which also is thick and chunky in terms of the links and weight. Basically it's a big 'ole chunky tool watch all around. I personally love it, but others looking for something a bit more streamlined and sleek may be turned off...


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

FishTime said:


> but if it's the constant stream of negativity around the "glory days" when Rick Marei was involved and some folks on various watch forums thought they ran Doxa


You probably want to clarify that sentence, because it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> You probably want to clarify that sentence, because it doesn't make any sense to me.


Clarification:

"...but if it's the constant stream of negativity directed towards the brand today as compared to the "glory days" when Rick Marei was involved and some folks on various watch forums thought they ran Doxa"


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

FishTime said:


> Clarification:
> 
> "...but if it's the constant stream of negativity directed towards the brand today as compared to the "glory days" when Rick Marei was involved and some folks on various watch forums thought they ran Doxa"


Thanks, that makes more sense. I'm intrigued by this bit though: "some folks on various watch forums thought they ran Doxa"


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

And just for some clarification myself.

I also wouldn't let the negativity towards the new management (led mostly by me) put anyone off buying a new Doxa SUB. There were problems during the Marei era and things weren't always sweetness and light. The watches are still being made by the same people. It was always the Jenny company Walca who produced almost everything. Its really only the management and customer service that has changed. Queue up another chance for me to slag them off...but I won't 



FishTime said:


> Clarification:
> 
> "...but if it's the constant stream of negativity directed towards the brand today as compared to the "glory days" when Rick Marei was involved and some folks on various watch forums thought they ran Doxa"


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> And just for some clarification myself.
> 
> I also wouldn't let the negativity towards the new management (led mostly by me) put anyone off buying a new Doxa SUB. There were problems during the Marei era and things weren't always sweetness and light. The watches are still being made by the same people. It was always the Jenny company Walca who produced almost everything. Its really only the management and customer service that has changed. Queue up another chance for me to slag them off...but I won't


Doc, I dont think its putting anyone off from buying, but your blogs and books are actually gettting more people into the brand. A lot of us werent around from the early 2000s so I guess we feel missed out that way. If you look at social media or forums, I see tons of new doxas and the old owners are not planning to let go of theirs. So all is well in the Doxa world imo,

Btw, huge fan, you are a legend in my books!(Eagerly waiting for the 40th book to be shipped)


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. I appreciate it. Yea I think the Doxa world is OK too. The world is full of great products / companies run by complete arsehole management. Heck I've worked for a few in my day and I probably was one of them too 

The SUB is a classic, iconic watch and the last 20 years have put it back on the map. Is it ever going to be as well known or liked as a Rolex or Omega dive watch. Absolutely not. It really is more of a niche but a niche which has a rabid following in many ways. I think the new Doxa management have delusions of grandeur. They are aiming for the Asian market where high price is seen as high quality, but I don't believe the market is there.

The resurrection of the brand was built on the Cousteau, Waterman, US Divers etc associations and of course Cussler. In many ways those associations are still there but fading somewhat.

In my heart I think the Marei era was running out of road, even before he got dumped. The new plastic SUB is an effort to try something new but the execution and price are stupid in my mind.

When I did my MBA they beat into us...stick to the knitting.... That's what Rick did. The new guys have lost sight of that. No passion for the brand and looking to stack them high and sell them che........expensive to a market that doesn't give a toss about Cousteau, Cussler etc etc. Its just pure show me the money....ahhh It was a good run.

/


reluctantsnowman said:


> Doc, I dont think its putting anyone off from buying, but your blogs and books are actually gettting more people into the brand. A lot of us werent around from the early 2000s so I guess we feel missed out that way. If you look at social media or forums, I see tons of new doxas and the old owners are not planning to let go of theirs. So all is well in the Doxa world imo,
> 
> Btw, huge fan, you are a legend in my books!(Eagerly waiting for the 40th book to be shipped)


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> . The new plastic SUB is an effort to try something new but the execution and price are stupid in my mind.
> 
> /


I agree that the price is probably tough to digest for a lot of us newcomers too. Its a common topic of conversation that if they priced it around 3k, it would be long sold out!

Now, the build itself, do you think with the "carbon", they are competing with the big guys (RM, AP, Zenith) in trying to produce a carbon watch. If thats true, then some would say its attractively priced.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

So with or without he valve ? Acc to this IG post it should have one

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCMQ0LRnz13/

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Snapshot from IG









Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

The new 300T released last year does not have a HRV. Its predecessor, the 1200T, did have a HRV. If you have a new 300T with an HRV, something weird is going on...


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

FishTime said:


> The new 300T released last year does not have a HRV. Its predecessor, the 1200T, did have a HRV. If you have a new 300T with an HRV, something weird is going on...


 I ordered a 300T Searambler last week. It arrived yesterday, and I was surprised to see that it had a HRV.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

FishTime said:


> The new 300T released last year does not have a HRV. Its predecessor, the 1200T, did have a HRV. If you have a new 300T with an HRV, something weird is going on...


I concur..

I can't even tag experts on this forums. Anyone know if HRV is standard on 300t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

castle27 said:


> I ordered a 300T Searambler last week. It arrived yesterday, and I was surprised to see that it had a HRV.


Very interesting. The only thing I can think of is that Doxa is reusing cases from the prior 1200T and putting the new 300T dials in them. It's possible they are doing this to meet demand as it appears to have spiked since March when the 300T went out of stock.

I'm sure they source the dials, cases, and bracelets separately. They are currently shipping 300Ts only with rubber, not bracelets...so they are at least waiting on that component. Perhaps they are waiting on cases as well and had some 1200T cases laying around to use?


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

I exchanged an email with Jamie last night at Doxa, she confirmed that the new batches of 300T's will have a HEV.


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> I exchanged an email with Jamie last night at Doxa, she confirmed that the new batches of 300T's will have a HEV.


Very interesting, and thanks for the confirmation! It's now sounding like the initial 300Ts not having a HEV was the anomaly, not the other way around. Since the 1200T had a HEV, it certainly makes sense that the new 300Ts that replaced them in the lineup would have them. Obviously a moot point for 99.9% of us since very few actually will ever need the HEV but I would love to know why the mid-stream change.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll wait for it to be firm once the website is updated. Secretly I liked it without as I'll never dive that deep. 



Side question: I know the current crop comes in at 14mm thick vs the 12ish of the 50th. Does everyone find the 14mm to be comfortable on the wrist? And why the size difference?


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

ross2187 said:


> I'll wait for it to be firm once the website is updated. Secretly I liked it without as I'll never dive that deep.
> 
> Side question: I know the current crop comes in at 14mm thick vs the 12ish of the 50th. Does everyone find the 14mm to be comfortable on the wrist? And why the size difference?


The current 300T is definitely a bit chunky, but I don't find it to be uncomfortable at all. I think it adds to the charm.

That said, I've also got a Tudor BB GMT and really don't mind the height of that either, which I know is a sticking point for some. The DOXA doesn't have nearly as much heft as the Tudor.


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> Side question: I know the current crop comes in at 14mm thick vs the 12ish of the 50th. Does everyone find the 14mm to be comfortable on the wrist? And why the size difference?


The 50th anniversary SUB 300 circa 2017 was ~12mm thick with water resistance of 300m. The new SUB 300T (which by the way is also a 50th anniversary edition of the 300T Conquistador...1969-2019) is a descendant of the SUB 1200T and comes with a water resistance of 1200m. Both the prior 1200T and the new 300T are ~14mm thick due to having 4x the water resistance of the SUB 300 from 2017.

I won't sugar coat it, the new 300T is a thick watch, but I do find it perfectly comfortable on the wrist. The thickness of the case is consistent with the thick, chunky bracelet and large cushion case. Proportionally, it all fits together excellently.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Odd about the HRV because it doesn't say it has one on their website - and the early reviews stated that it didn't.

Personally, as its marketed as a 'professional' divers watch I think it should have one - and also the fact that its a homage to the 'first' watch that was supposed to have had one so it seemed a bit odd it didn't.

In respect of the thickness - I have a Sub1500T what's 16mm thick - but as with the other dimensions - it seems to 'wear' a lot smaller


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

ross2187 said:


> I'll wait for it to be firm once the website is updated. Secretly I liked it without as I'll never dive that deep.
> 
> Side question: I know the current crop comes in at 14mm thick vs the 12ish of the 50th. Does everyone find the 14mm to be comfortable on the wrist? And why the size difference?


I measured the Sub300 and it´s about 13.6 mm thick, mostly because of the bubble crystal that protrundes of about 2 mm from the case.

I don´t know about the 300T but I strongly suspect it sits much higher on the wrist due to the case shape and flat crystal.


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

Well, this certainly is proving to be an interesting thread...

I actually ordered a Doxa 300T on june 26th. Wanted one for years, but I kept finding other watches to buy first  Now that they're finally 'easily available' in Europe, I decided to order one.

I have to say... I'm not particularly impressed with Doxa's communication so far. I've yet to receive an update and changing parts of a watch isn't quite what I'd like in a brand. Of course, I don't really mind if it has or doesn't have an HEV, since I'm the type of guy to take off my Sinn U1 when I wash my hands. I'm perfectly fine either way. I also know they switched movements during the transition period, which is somewhat understandable.

But at the end of the day, I would like at least SOME certainty as to what, exactly, I'm buying. Next thing you know I'm getting domed over flat sapphire, or they're swapping the 2824-2 for an SW200. Or worse, the crown Jenny changes from orange to another color  At two grand a watch, let's at least give the buyer some assurance as to what they're getting is all I'm saying.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Also think the Sub 300T wears very comfortably and I consider myself quite sensitive to overly thick watches. If I had one minor complaint it's that the bracelet links could articulate a little better at the lugs. My wrist is 6.75" and it's fine but I'd still benefit from the first link dropping off a bit sooner.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

jjmc87 said:


> Also think the Sub 300T wears very comfortably and I consider myself quite sensitive to overly thick watches. If I had one minor complaint it's that the bracelet links could articulate a little better at the lugs. My wrist is 6.75" and it's fine but I'd still benefit from the first link dropping off a bit sooner.


Oh fantastic! Thats good to hear as we have the same size wrist. Any chance we could get some pics?


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

ross2187 said:


> Oh fantastic! Thats good to hear as we have the same size wrist. Any chance we could get some pics?


This is all I have so far, I'll post one with the bracelet tomorrow just have to size it


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

jjmc87 said:


> This is all I have so far, I'll post one with the bracelet tomorrow just have to size it


Oh well done! I was getting worried as some of the pictures I seen, the caseback is thiiiiiiiiiiick! I was worried it would sit high. I intend to wear it on rubber, nato or an Erika's.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

FinishingDutch said:


> Well, this certainly is proving to be an interesting thread...
> 
> I actually ordered a Doxa 300T on june 26th. Wanted one for years, but I kept finding other watches to buy first  Now that they're finally 'easily available' in Europe, I decided to order one.
> 
> ...


Regarding movement i suspect that they will have to make a change. I mean, they must have the same issues with ETA as everyone else and Selita is a popular alternative.
I'm not sure what their supply is like, but I have communicated with Doxa earlier about change in movement grades and they explained that it was due to them using the old stock as well as new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> Regarding movement i suspect that they will have to make a change. I mean, they must have the same issues with ETA as everyone else and Selita is a popular alternative.
> I'm not sure what their supply is like, but I have communicated with Doxa earlier about change in movement grades and they explained that it was due to them using the old stock as well as new.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well when the movement issue previously arose they used Soprod's A-10's - and that's what I've got in my Sub1500T - I'm not sure why they can't go back to those again - indeed Soprod have just bought out a new one The SOPROD Newton, On The Other Hand, Is Something New

Additionally I believe Ronda's mechanical movement is finally becoming available - after years of gestation - and is now found in at least one Kickstarter project 1291 Automatic Watch * NEW RONDA R150 AUTOMATIC * Swiss Made

So there are options out there


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

KAS118 said:


> Well when the movement issue previously arose they used Soprod's A-10's - and that's what I've got in my Sub1500T - I'm not sure why they can't go back to those again - indeed Soprod have just bought out a new one The SOPROD Newton, On The Other Hand, Is Something New
> 
> Additionally I believe Ronda's mechanical movement is finally becoming available - after years of gestation - and is now found in at least one Kickstarter project 1291 Automatic Watch * NEW RONDA R150 AUTOMATIC * Swiss Made
> 
> So there are options out there


I didn't mean to say that Selita is the only option at all, just that they are likely forced to make a change of some kind. I'll be interested to see whether they keep the customers apprised of the change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> I didn't mean to say that Selita is the only option at all, just that they are likely forced to make a change of some kind. I'll be interested to see whether they keep the customers apprised of the change
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, sorry if there is a misunderstanding but I wasn't intending to suggest you were - I was merely giving an example that Doxa has previously changed manufacture of movement before - and giving a couple of examples of Swiss made movements that aren't Sellita ?.

Personally I think the Soprod sounds interesting - but I haven't a clue on its availability.


----------



## drifterproductions (Oct 25, 2013)

Newest 300T is Cheap, Bezel is lighter weight and cheap feeling, And the sides are half of what was used on the $1200T, Bezel Spring feels cheap and Flimsy, 200T looks like some cheap Chinese knock off of a real watch.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

drifterproductions said:


> Newest 300T is Cheap, Bezel is lighter weight and cheap feeling, And the sides are half of what was used on the $1200T, Bezel Spring feels cheap and Flimsy, 200T looks like some cheap Chinese knock off of a real watch.


Odd, you never said that in the description of the 2 you sold.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

drifterproductions said:


> Newest 300T is Cheap, Bezel is lighter weight and cheap feeling, And the sides are half of what was used on the $1200T, Bezel Spring feels cheap and Flimsy, 200T looks like some cheap Chinese knock off of a real watch.


Talking from first hand experience?


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

I've only heard good things about the new 300T.... o.0


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

ross2187 said:


> I've only heard good things about the new 300T.... o.0


Indeed, all the reviews I've read or watched have been very positive about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

I just decided to buy a 300T as a sort of everyday beater. It takes forever for me to make a decision. I clicked add to cart on the Caribbean and was disappointed to see it wasn’t available. I tried adding the Searambler next because I like that dial too. Looks like they are all out of stock. Oh well, maybe it’s a sign for me not to buy it.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

WatchBri said:


> I just decided to buy a 300T as a sort of everyday beater. It takes forever to make a decision. I clicked add to cart on the Caribbean and was disappointed to see it wasn't available. I tried adding the Searambler next because I like that dial too. Looks like they are all out of stock. Oh well, maybe it's a sign for me not to buy it.


To be honest I think it's more a sign that they're popular and sought after ?


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Guys... production has been slow because of Covid-19... Watches are starting to trickle back in. Keep an eye out email Doxa to get on the notification list.


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

KAS118 said:


> Indeed, all the reviews I've read or watched have been very positive about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will see some reviews mention the "wobble" or "play" in the bezel. This was the only complaint I've seen about the 300T. However, in a number of threads where people have emailed, called, or otherwise contacted Doxa about this they've confirmed it is within spec and part of the design. Yes, there is indeed some bezel movement side to side and it's certainly debatable as to whether that is a good thing / bad thing or if it's acceptable to you personally as a consumer but the point is it is NOT a quality control issue and your watch isn't "defective". It is what it is - that's the way it was designed. If you don't like that, don't buy it - no different than not buying a Seamaster diver because you don't like a protruding HRV or a Tudor because of the handset. Just a characteristic of the watch to consider.

Other than that I haven't seen anything negative outside the standard "why am I paying $1800+ for an ETA movement" debate. To that I would argue that (much more so than some other brands/models) with Doxa you're paying for the rich history, iconic design, unique beads of rice bracelet, etc. In the end, it's up to you - there are a lot of people out there paying a lot more than $1800 for ETA movements


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

True. My wrist is 7 5/8”, so I was considering the 1500T, but probably better for me to wait for a 300T based on the size I like to wear.

Guess I haven’t gotten the quote down yet. This was a reply to post about 300T popularity.


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

FishTime said:


> You will see some reviews mention the "wobble" or "play" in the bezel. This was the only complaint I've seen about the 300T. However, in a number of threads where people have emailed, called, or otherwise contacted Doxa about this they've confirmed it is within spec and part of the design. Yes, there is indeed some bezel movement side to side and it's certainly debatable as to whether that is a good thing / bad thing or if it's acceptable to you personally as a consumer but the point is it is NOT a quality control issue and your watch isn't "defective". It is what it is - that's the way it was designed. If you don't like that, don't buy it - no different than not buying a Seamaster diver because you don't like a protruding HRV or a Tudor because of the handset. Just a characteristic of the watch to consider.


This exact thing gets brought up a metric ton whenever someone talks about the Sinn U1. People have emailed Sinn at length about it, and usually someone with more engineering degrees than would be considered reasonable will carefully explain that the amount of play is intentional, as their watches are meant to be used by actual divers. And that any debris that gets under the bezel should not impede its function.

I own a Sinn U1 and was 'dreading' how loose it would be. It's perfectly fine. It's the tiniest amount of wiggle that I wouldn't even notice unless I was actually looking for it. I have ZERO reason to feel that it would ever move on its own. I own Seiko and Citizen divers that are much, much looser and even those have never moved from where I put them. Heck, even most of my free spinning bezel watches are tight enough to stay where they are.

Complaining about bezel wiggle is a good sign to me - it means people have nothing more serious to complain about 

EDIT: Yay! The 300T showed up an hour ago. Spent five minutes sizing the bracelet, another 30 peeling off all the protective stuff on it.

The bezel is absolutely lovely on it. Zero back movement and only the slightest wiggle forward. And what a beauty in real life; I love all the different brushed and polished details on it. It's like the anti-Sinn U1. Fit and finish and overall feel is excellent. And yes, mine came with a HRV as well.

I'm not usually a bracelet guy, so it'll probably get swapped for a 20mm orange Borealis faux-Isofrane tomorrow. Because I do have to admit, it's quite the hair puller on my arm.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

She looks lovely, congrats!

Did you order from doxawatches.com, or somewhere else?



FinishingDutch said:


> EDIT: Yay! The 300T showed up an hour ago. Spent five minutes sizing the bracelet, another 30 peeling off all the protective stuff on it.


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank you. Yes, ordered it directly from them. I'm located in the Netherlands and they now ship watches for EU customers from Germany. It used to be a hassle with taxes and importing them from Switzerland, but now you can simply place an order and they'll deliver from Europe. You still get ****ed on taxes compared to the US, but at least they're now providing lube as it were.

I ordered on june 26th and paid with a European bank transfer to Doxa's 'German branch' who shipped the watch on monday. All in all it was a fairly easy process, though they've got some room for improvement in terms of pro-active communication. I basically had to ask for an update on receipt of payment, had to ask for the tracking info, etc.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Interesting.. I wonder if they show availability based off of location. Hmmm


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

ross2187 said:


> Interesting.. I wonder if they show availability based off of location. Hmmm


Both the Searambler and the Caribbean are available now on the rubber strap, and from what I understand, there should be some stock available on bracelet within a couple of weeks. I never wear any of my watches on the bracelet, so that wasn't a deal-breaker for me.

Regarding previous comments about the quality of the new 300T, I've got nothing but positive things to say about mine. There's minimal play in the bezel -- and not quite as much as on my Jenny Caribbean 300 re-issue that I've had for a handful of years now. Everything else about the watch seems solid, and while I've never handled any of the previous DOXA 300s, the quality is well within the realm of what I'd expect for a watch of this price. It certainly stacks up favorably to my Oris 65. At the end of the day, it's a really fun watch that puts a smile on my face.


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

FinishingDutch said:


> Complaining about bezel wiggle is a good sign to me - it means people have nothing more serious to complain about


That right there steals the show - great comment made me chuckle!


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

When I ordered mine, it was listed as 'delivery date: june 2020'. It's now listed as 'delivery date: july 2020'. It never showed as 'in stock', but they shipped a watch obviously.

From what I'm sensing, they've probably got a backlog of orders and they're probably filling them based on who had a completed, paid order first. I was fully expecting it to take longer. Of course, we're in the midst of a global pandemic so, who knows.

FishTime: Glad I made you laugh; we can all use plenty of that these days


----------



## drifterproductions (Oct 25, 2013)

KAS118 said:


> Odd, you never said that in the description of the 2 you sold.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why do you think I sold them.


----------



## drifterproductions (Oct 25, 2013)

I Suggest a few of you, look at the side view of the bezel of the new 300T and then compare it to the 1200T, 100T, 750T. I removed and inspected both to compare, Big difference, And if you have has a 1200T or latter, The bezel weighs more and it much tighter with a nice firm click with no play.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

and just to add extra deliciousness to the 300T they added a HRV to it...WTF...


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

drifterproductions said:


> I Suggest a few of you, look at the side view of the bezel of the new 300T and then compare it to the 1200T, 100T, 750T. I removed and inspected both to compare, Big difference, And if you have has a 1200T or latter, The bezel weighs more and it much tighter with a nice firm click with no play.


I'd suspect most people in the market for a sub-$2k watch aren't removing, weighing, and comparing the bezel weight with previous iterations. If you want to say that the new 300t is a step down from older DOXAs, and "they don't make them like they use to," then I can't dispute it. To call it cheap just seems disingenuous.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

drifterproductions said:


> I Suggest a few of you, look at the side view of the bezel of the new 300T and then compare it to the 1200T, 100T, 750T. I removed and inspected both to compare, Big difference, And if you have has a 1200T or latter, The bezel weighs more and it much tighter with a nice firm click with no play.


Can you tell us what differences you see? During Covid I don't exactly have access to all of these pieces..


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

drifterproductions said:


> Why do you think I sold them.


I notice you've sold, or advertised for sale, a lot of watches - so to answer your question I believe you sold them to make a profit on them.

It really doesn't make sense that someone would buy a watch - decide that its (to use your words):

_"200T looks like some cheap Chinese knock off of a real watch."_

so goes out and buys himself a second one.

And just to be clear - you're the one who's describing the watches that he has sold as:

_"some cheap Chinese knock off of a real watch"._

That compares to the other reviews, and the opinions of owners on this and other forums, that its generally good quality and the only criticism is the weak lume. Where did you get your supply of watches from again.....? 🤔

Turning to your comments about the 'play' in the Sub300T Bezel - that's already been addressed as a design feature of that model which is supposed to prevent grit getting stuck in there.

One 316L steel bezel will weigh the same as another if they're the same size. You seem to be very illusive in what these perceived differences are - but you've obviously done a side by side comparison - why don't you post some photo's up pointing out the differences?

In any event, lightness doesn't necessary mean its cheaper does it. The Sub300T carbon is lighter - but more expensive. Likewise, titanium is lighter than steel - that doesn't make it inferior.


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

Bezel weight seems like such a strange hill to die on. But at least Drifter is on message, considering he tried to interest people for $250 aftermarket bezels last year... and was promptly shut down.

But hey. He's right. If you look at the 1200T he's selling and it's bezel, the serrations are indeed bigger. And you know what? I don't care. Of course there are difference between older watches which had very limited production runs and the newer stuff. And they probably opted to make certain choices based on consumer feedback.

For example, I also notice that 1200T has the older flip-lock clasp which many people complained about feeling cheap, cheaply made and 'downright crappy' by some. The new one has a very nice push-button clasp with ratcheting extension. Which I personally think is nicer than what used to on it.

Why did they upgrade this part and downgrade the bezel? Probably because they think that their current customers would rather have a solid clasp that they use every day, over extra serration height on a bezel that most people wouldn't use.

But honestly, none of that matters. Brands are always ****ing around with repositioning watches and price points. I bought the watch for what it is right now, at the price point that it's at. And so far, I'm perfectly happy.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Guess what the Doxa 300's are now in stock!! Just ordered a 300T Pro!


----------



## bdhill78 (Jul 16, 2020)

I just ordered mine yesterday from the European online store. It says July delivery dates, which is a little confusing. Has anyone ordered one lately and had any word on delivery? Doxa hasn't responded to my inquiry as of yet, though it has only been a day and a half.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordered mine last friday from CH and got today the shipping notice

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

WatchBri said:


> I just decided to buy a 300T as a sort of everyday beater. It takes forever for me to make a decision. I clicked add to cart on the Caribbean and was disappointed to see it wasn't available. I tried adding the Searambler next because I like that dial too. Looks like they are all out of stock. Oh well, maybe it's a sign for me not to buy it.


Well, I guess a two day wait wasn't bad, just placed my order because they are back in stock


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

Congrats guys; now the hardest part begins  

BDHill: see my previous posts on page 3. My personal experience was: ordered on june 26th, watch was listed as 'june delivery' which rolled over to 'july delivery' on july 1st. They shipped the watch on the 13th and it arrived yesterday.

I had to wait a bit - but if you're lucky, they now actually have some stock on hand to ship orders. I will say this though: communication could be better. I had to do a bank payment and dealt with the Swiss representative who in turn communicated with the German branch who actually shipped the watch. The fastest respons I got from the Swiss representative was a few days.

My advice: expect it to take a week or two. Browse some straps, read some Doxa history, watch some YouTube reviews, and if you've had some positive karma banked, it'll probably show up sooner.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Ordered mine today as well. Jamie says they'll ship tomorrow.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok will watch for the tracking number! My friend ordered the Sharkie 300.


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn, must have missed it. Been wanting one of these real bad. Looks like everything is in stock but orange.


----------



## bdhill78 (Jul 16, 2020)

I just got my reply from Doxa, they've sent my order to Pforzheim and I should get it where I live in Austria next week. Too much anticipation!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like the 300T Pro's Sold out in 1 day. I just got lucky and checked the website at the right time.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got my pro yesterday and first dent 24hrs later... Good breathe and all good, it's a tool watch!! 

Envoyé de mon AGS2-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

bricem13 said:


> Got my pro yesterday and first dent 24hrs later... Good breathe and all good, it's a tool watch!!
> 
> Envoyé de mon AGS2-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk


Well lets see pics!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sh#t happens...
















Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

Ouch! Yeah, the first scratch or ding is always the hardest. It happens to us all. 

Usually you're extra careful the first days of owning a watch, but life always finds a way to add a scratch or ding just the same  I already put the first tiny lug scratches on it changing the bracelet.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey everyone, I'm interested in the 300t. I see that they've been going in and out of stock. This isn't a limited run or anything, right? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

No, they apparently are making these regularly now. But looking at how fast stock disappeared recently, you might just need to order one and 'wait and see' when it arrives. Or check back daily to catch it when it's in stock.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Mines running at +12spd, a bit much for me but I’m torn on whether it’s worth opening up to regulate.

I would get it done locally probably, due to the WR rating I’m not sure they can pressure test that low.

What would you do guys? Any thoughts?

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

There's a few things to consider.

The stated accuracy of a standard grade 2824-2 would be in the range of +12 to +30 a day. In which case, your watch is running in-spec. But, as we all know, a 2824-2 can run better. In fact, mine is currently running at a steady +7 a day, so even with a standard grade there is room for improvement. I've also had mine for six days.

I would also consider how new the watch is and your wear of it. Experience tells is that a watch will need a bit of time to 'settle down' on accuracy. If you've owned and worn it consistently for a while now, it's probably settled. If you had it for two weeks, probably wait a little while.

Since it's running within spec from Doxa's perspective most likely, a local watchmaker is probably your best bet. As for the water resistance testing: no, they probably can't or won't test it to 120 bar. But unless you actually intend to dive deep with it, that's large hypothetical anyway. If they properly regulate it and put the seals back on it correctly, I don't see why it shouldn't stay perfectly waterproof. Of course, don't hire a muppet to do it, and read some reviews about service experiences beforehand.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

FinishingDutch said:


> There's a few things to consider.
> 
> The stated accuracy of a standard grade 2824-2 would be in the range of +12 to +30 a day. In which case, your watch is running in-spec. But, as we all know, a 2824-2 can run better. In fact, mine is currently running at a steady +7 a day, so even with a standard grade there is room for improvement. I've also had mine for six days.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the response. My watch was one of the first produced in late 2019 so I think it's as settled as it will be.

We have a good local watchmaker who is Rolex and Omega approved so hopefully that will be the way to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Just received today and I'm happy to report the 2 upgrades over the one I purchased in March.

HEV:









Clasp: The clasp is now like the one found on the 1500T which is a much more refined ratchet clasp in my eyes. The edges don't have big chamfers and the ratchet release triggers are push-in as opposed to the pull-back angular ones. Feels more robust and less Strapcode-like.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm sure they will send all those with the 'old' clasp the updated one 

How come you bought another? Do you know if the HEV is permanent now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Clasp: The clasp is now like the one found on the 1500T which is a much more refined ratchet clasp in my eyes. The edges don't have big chamfers and the ratchet release triggers are push-in as opposed to the pull-back angular ones. Feels more robust and less Strapcode-like.


Very interesting - first I think we've seen of this change. Addition of the HEV has been discussed but you are correct there has most definitely been a change to the twin triggers for the ratchet extension. Here is what mine look like (delivered in March, 2020):


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Pegasus said:


> I'm sure they will send all those with the 'old' clasp the updated one
> 
> How come you bought another? Do you know if the HEV is permanent now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was notified about the next batch and had seen rumors of the HEV. I asked Jamie and this was the response:

_"It sure will. Little surprise added to the new ones. Hope you like it!"_

Not sure if it's permanent but I jumped at the opportunity. Certainly glad I did.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Does the bezel still have play in it? Wondering if they changed that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Pegasus said:


> Does the bezel still have play in it? Wondering if they changed that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never noticed any nor does it matter. Way over blown.....


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

What other colour do you have Chris? Is the case the same dimensions just the HEV added?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like they are using the original 1200T case. The HEV is misaligned. If it was a new case you would have thought they would have taken the opportunity to fix that. I gave Rick Marei sh1t over that so I'll give the new guys sh1t over it too.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Looks like they are using the original 1200T case. The HEV is misaligned. If it was a new case you would have thought they would have taken the opportunity to fix that. I gave Rick Marei sh1t over that so I'll give the new guys sh1t over it too.


Given downward shape of the case it would it hard to align it...

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this normal for "batches" of watches to vary like this? Kind of strange it's unadvertised and a surprise to the new owners.


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Looks like they are using the original 1200T case.


That was my initial guess too, probably quicker to get more in production by using 1200T cases they already had on hand. However, I have no basis for this, it was just a guess. Just doesn't make sense that they'd go out with the first batch without HEV and then add it later. That said, the change in the twin triggers makes me think maybe the DID do a mid-series redesign. All good in my mind, I don't see either as a negative.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

bricem13 said:


> Given downward shape of the case it would it hard to align it...


 No it wouldn't. Number of ways to do it. Shave a few thou of the thickness at the bottom edge. If that means the HEV is too close to the bottom edge at the underside of the case just decrease the angle of the slope. Heck any designer could do it in 30 seconds flat. Even I could do it and I last designed stuff 30 years when Autocad was 4 years old. If the new management actually gave a crap about the aesthetics of the watch they would have done something about it.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes I can confirm the HEV on my new 300T arrived Monday from Doxa USA. . Love the way it feels on my wrist. Will be wearing on the BOR for a long time.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Yes I can confirm the HEV on my new 300T arrived Monday from Doxa USA. . Love the way it feels on my wrist. Will be wearing on the BOR for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 15358230
> View attachment 15358232


Do you have the new style clasp also?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Pegasus said:


> Do you have the new style clasp also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I have the New clasp style as above pictures that Chris has too.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Looks like they are using the original 1200T case. The HEV is misaligned. If it was a new case you would have thought they would have taken the opportunity to fix that. I gave Rick Marei sh1t over that so I'll give the new guys sh1t over it too.


Doc, 
Not really sure what you're referring to with the HEV being misaligned. It aligns with the 45 minute mark but that might not be what you mean. As an engineer/designer/etc I'm curious to what I'm missing.
Thanks



Pegasus said:


> What other colour do you have Chris? Is the case the same dimensions just the HEV added?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold my March 2020 300T Professional the night I was notified about this batch. I don't have a side by side but from a 5 day memory they're identical.



WatchDialOrange said:


> Yes I can confirm the HEV on my new 300T arrived Monday from Doxa USA. . Love the way it feels on my wrist. Will be wearing on the BOR for a long time.


Congrats, looks perfect!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Chris from a purely aesthetic point of view the HEV should be equidistant from the top and bottom edges of the side of the case. Look at my picture. The top of the HEV is almost breaking the upper edge line. Functionally no big deal but for me it is just lazy design. Plus I'm a pickey basterd


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Doc,
Thanks for the clarification, great reference picture too. Curious if there's something internally driving the location of the HEV (possibly the movement or due to the case being flat under the flank vs angled above). 
Thanks


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just got my 300T Pro. It's a thick boi with short lugs, thats for sure! She doesn't seem to like nato straps, whats the secret, curved spring bars?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

1.2-1.4mm think NATOs/single pass, rubber, or just stick to the glorious beads of rice.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

ChrisWMT said:


> Doc,
> Thanks for the clarification, great reference picture too. Curious if there's something internally driving the location of the HEV (possibly the movement or due to the case being flat under the flank vs angled above).
> Thanks


I never saw the design drawings but I'd say most likely the 6 o clock line of the drilled hole comes too close to the back of the case where it angles up to meet the caseback threads region so they moved the center line north. Very small change in angle would have fixed it. No-one would have noticed the change and as it is at the back of the watch no-one would ever have seen it. It has bugged me all these years. If Doxa want to play with the big boys they can't ignore fine details. I know Omega and Rolex etc are a different league but can you imagine something like that passing design review there. I don't think so.

The fact that the new management used the 1200T case initially without the HEV for the 300T then went back to using it without fixing this is really, really sloppy. Not enough arse kicking going on, as my mother would have said


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Yes I have the New clasp style as above pictures that Chris has too.


Same on mine, which was shipped last week. I imagine if you've got an HEV, you most likely have the new clasp. I actually would've mentioned it when I got mine, but while I knew that this was different from the old flip-lock clasp, the difference with the buttons was actually too subtle for me to notice 

I've now had it for a week and I'm absolutely loving it! I already put it on a few different straps as well as an Omega mesh. I'm expecting a new orange Isofrane for it as well.

Ross: yeah, the short lugs will make NATO straps difficult. I'd look for something like a single pass strap, an Erika's original or something sold as 'seatbelt nato' since those are usually quite thin and slick. I'm on the lookout for some 20mm nato's as well since most of what I own is 22.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Which is most historically correct, with or without HEV on the 300T?

Just wondering whether without HEV was an anomaly to get them out the door early, or with HEV is now due to shortage of cases?

Also how is accuracy guys? Wondering what movement they put in them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

For those up us with the newer 300T's, what size screwdriver does it take to adjust the bracelet? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Can those who own one confirm something please?

On mine when setting the date the first click after unscrewing the crown is almost imperceptible, easy to miss. Is that normal?

Thanks guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

ross2187 said:


> For those up us with the newer 300T's, what size screwdriver does it take to adjust the bracelet?
> 
> Thanks!


I used a 1.6mm from my AF Jeweler screw driver set . Like these Premium Set-Screw Screwdriver Set of 6 Watchmakers Screwdriver Made in France


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

ross2187 said:


> For those up us with the newer 300T's, what size screwdriver does it take to adjust the bracelet?
> 
> Thanks!


Apparently not any of the sizes that came in my 146 piece watch repair tool kit from Amazon 

I swung by a jeweler close to my office at lunch and they couldn't do it. Will bring it to my regular guy on Friday for sizing and then I will order a new screwdriver when he tells me exactly what size to use.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

FishTime said:


> You will see some reviews mention the "wobble" or "play" in the bezel. This was the only complaint I've seen about the 300T. However, in a number of threads where people have emailed, called, or otherwise contacted Doxa about this they've confirmed it is within spec and part of the design. Yes, there is indeed some bezel movement side to side and it's certainly debatable as to whether that is a good thing / bad thing or if it's acceptable to you personally as a consumer but the point is it is NOT a quality control issue and your watch isn't "defective". It is what it is - that's the way it was designed. If you don't like that, don't buy it - no different than not buying a Seamaster diver because you don't like a protruding HRV or a Tudor because of the handset. Just a characteristic of the watch to consider.
> 
> Other than that I haven't seen anything negative outside the standard "why am I paying $1800+ for an ETA movement" debate. To that I would argue that (much more so than some other brands/models) with Doxa you're paying for the rich history, iconic design, unique beads of rice bracelet, etc. In the end, it's up to you - there are a lot of people out there paying a lot more than $1800 for ETA movements


Nice response! Glad you brought up "being in spec".

I finally received my new 300T, and I remember this "wobbly" bezel bit. Honestly, I compared my 1200T, and all my other Marei era Subs, the "wobble" is the same in all of them (and it takes a bit of effort, not like they're on the fringe of popping off!). As a moving part that requires installation, I have no idea why so many have gone on and on about this supposed 'wobble". Even my vintage Subs "wobble", but it takes a little extra effort.

I also find it annoying when the new bezel has been called "cheap" because the new design uses thinner teeth. That part of the design looks more vintage Sub inspired. My guess is that some of these "vocal" complainers have not handled many of the actual models that exist in what is now a vast lineup. I think most have probably never laid hands on a vintage 300 or 300T either. Don't mean to sound like jerk, but as someone that has been using/collecting these for about 15 yrs, I had to say something.


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

WatchBri said:


> Apparently not any of the sizes that came in my 146 piece watch repair tool kit from Amazon


The following might sound a bit accusatory, but I want to stress that's not the case: that's hardly surprising, since most of those kits are cheap and barely work. You get what you pay for.

I know those 'watch repair kits' with a lot of tools for not even 20 dollars look very appealing to most newcomers, but usually the tools in them just aren't very good. Yes, a hammer will work, the case opener will probably open a cheapo watch, the bracelet block is just a simple piece of plastic so that's OK, but once you get into the other precision tools, they just don't hold up.

Early in my collecting habit I got a cheapo springbar tool. Which just didn't work as well as you'd hope. The finish on the fork was rough and the groove where you catch the springbar flange uneven and small. Which would result in not as secure a grip when using it. So, I upgraded to a Bergeon 6767 - and the difference was night and day. Perfect grip on even difficult bars, with no risk of slipping. More expensive, but definitely a better tool.

Same thing applies to screwdrivers. A lot of those sets are poorly made with not very exact sizing. They also tend to be rather 'fat', and made of poor metals. Using the exact right screwdriver for the exact right screw prevents slipping and gives you the best possible grip. In 20 years, I've seen and heard lots of people strip or mangle screws because of sucky screwdrivers or break blades on them due to the soft metal. All of which can damage your watch.

I've got a halfway decent set right now that works OK, but I'm upgrading to Bergeon tools now because the precision is better and I feel more confident using a good tool. I also know that a good tool well taken care of will last a lifetime.

Basically what I'm trying to say is: good tools are expensive, but you'll get better results and more confidence in using them. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Formula1980 said:


> Nice response! Glad you brought up "being in spec".
> 
> I finally received my new 300T, and I remember this "wobbly" bezel bit. Honestly, I compared my 1200T, and all my other Marei era Subs, the "wobble" is the same in all of them (and it takes a bit of effort, not like they're on the fringe of popping off!). As a moving part that requires installation, I have no idea why so many have gone on and on about this supposed 'wobble". Even my vintage Subs "wobble", but it takes a little extra effort.
> 
> I also find it annoying when the new bezel has been called "cheap" because the new design uses thinner teeth. That part of the design looks more vintage Sub inspired. My guess is that some of these "vocal" complainers have not handled many of the actual models that exist in what is now a vast lineup. I think most have probably never laid hands on a vintage 300 or 300T either. Don't mean to sound like jerk, but as someone that has been using/collecting these for about 15 yrs, I had to say something.


People see things differently. I think the bezel definitely has some wobble/rocking movement and I've handled a few and they were all the same. seems more prominent from 12 to 6 ie up and down. You can see the gap between the glass change and the gap between case and bezel when 'rocked'. We all have different expectations I guess.

Once it was established that it was 'in spec' then it's a case of accept it or move on.

I know the Sinn U1 has a pretty loose bezel and it's by design to prevent the bezel jamming up.

Overall I think it's a good watch. Customer service is not great through experience and I think making random changes is a bit odd especially as they don't update the website to express this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

FinishingDutch said:


> The following might sound a bit accusatory, but I want to stress that's not the case: that's hardly surprising, since most of those kits are cheap and barely work. You get what you pay for.


I've never used the Amazon kit. Someone gave it to me as a gift a few years ago and it's been sitting in a junk drawer ever since. I've actually never sized a bracelet. I just pay a watchmaker when needed.

I do have Bergeon springbar tools. I've only used those a few times because I prefer bracelets, but they seem to be decent quality.


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

WatchBri said:


> I've never used the Amazon kit. Someone gave it to me as a gift a few years ago and it's been sitting in a junk drawer ever since. I've actually never sized a bracelet. I just pay a watchmaker when needed.
> 
> I do have Bergeon springbar tools. I've only used those a few times because I prefer bracelets, but they seem to be decent quality.


See, usually at this point I'd encourage you to buy a proper set of tools and learn how to use them, but if you've got a watchmaker who doesn't mind and you're only buying a watch once or twice a year anyway, it's probably not worth the investment.

When I started collecting, I actually learned how to do some things myself fairly quickly. I'm more of a strap guy myself, so I get a LOT of use out of a Bergeon 6767 - I changed straps on five watches this week, as well as swapped bracelets on a Sinn U1 and the Doxa.

Learning that skill was great for me, because it meant I could just buy straps online and switch them out whenever I wanted to - without a trip to a jewelry store. And even though they would probably not charge for it, it still takes time to visit. Doing it yourself is way more efficient.

After that, I learned how to size bracelets. Slightly trickier, but with a block, some pins and a hammer you can size about 90 percent of the stuff out there. Again, made it far easier to enjoy watches without a jeweller's visit. And I could resize whenever my wrist got larger or smaller.

These days I'll happily swap and resize on a Breitling, Omega, Sinn or Doxa without a care in the world. I also do battery changes on Casio G-Shocks, all Swatches, some Seiko's and a few other watches. Which actually saves money, considering I can buy ten G-Shock compatible batteries for the price of a single battery change at a jewelry store.

The best part? I'm practically blind and basically self-taught everything. I wear coke bottle glasses that are - and I'm not joking in the slightest - thicker than my Doxa 300T. And if I can do it, everyone can do it


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ended up ordering a Caribbean today..been waiting for the orange model for a while (out of stock) but realized i liked the looks of the blue with orange hands, and was just going for orange "just because." Plus that shade of blue is unique. My last orange watch was a Seiko Monster which i sold years ago. 

Figured if i still have a hankerin' for orange i can either get a doxa 200 in orange or just keep my eyes open.


----------



## Watcher_83 (Nov 18, 2016)

W123 said:


> Ended up ordering a Caribbean today..been waiting for the orange model for a while (out of stock) but realized i liked the looks of the blue with orange hands, and was just going for orange "just because." Plus that shade of blue is unique. My last orange watch was a Seiko Monster which i sold years ago.
> 
> Figured if i still have a hankerin' for orange i can either get a doxa 200 in orange or just keep my eyes open.


 The DOXA rep told me the Orange 300T should go on sale end of this month or next month.


----------



## labratpip (Nov 24, 2019)

W123 said:


> Ended up ordering a Caribbean today..been waiting for the orange model for a while (out of stock) but realized i liked the looks of the blue with orange hands, and was just going for orange "just because." Plus that shade of blue is unique. My last orange watch was a Seiko Monster which i sold years ago.
> 
> Figured if i still have a hankerin' for orange i can either get a doxa 200 in orange or just keep my eyes open.


I'm in the same boat. I was waiting for orange, because well.....a doxa should be orange...but in all honesty, I like the look of the searambler better and ended up pulling the trigger tonight. Seeing that some people have been receiving an updated clasp and a helium escape valve added was enough for me. Even if I manage to get one without them, I have been looking at a searambler for a very long time.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

My 300T arrived today, courtesy of a friend. Initial impressions are all positive. This is a much more comfortable size than the 1500 I owned before.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I spoke with Doxa Europe and the HEV is permanent as of July 2020.

Mentioned it as an ‘upgrade’, not sure if it is or not but it is staying.

Just thought I’d pass on what I was told.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Pegasus said:


> I spoke with Doxa Europe and the HEV is permanent as of July 2020.
> 
> Mentioned it as an 'upgrade', not sure if it is or not but it is staying.
> 
> ...


Is the 300T now sharing the case with the 1200?

I guess this makes my non-HEV 300T even more special.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hoppyjr said:


> Is the 300T now sharing the case with the 1200?
> 
> I guess this makes my non-HEV 300T even more special.


Not sure but got an email response from Boris Ankli who is sales in Europe and asked if it was permanent and said yes indeed, decided to add it as of July 2020.

I have a non-HEV version so I'm hoping it stays now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

I sold my non-HEV for a new HEV, went from +3spd to -10spd


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

ChrisWMT said:


> I sold my non-HEV for a new HEV, went from +3spd to -10spd


My first was +4 but was exchanged due to a fault, this one is +12, not great, will probably get a local watchmaker to regulate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

So, now the new 300Ts have HEVs? 

LOL, guess I should have ordered one a few months ago before they made the change.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

SSeric02 said:


> So, now the new 300Ts have HEVs?
> 
> LOL, guess I should have ordered one a few months ago before they made the change.


Yes, as I understand it the last batch forward will have HEV.

I don't get the attraction, unless one is a commercial deep diver. For the vast majority it's just another hole in the case for potential water ingress.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Hoppyjr said:


> I guess this makes my non-HEV 300T even more special.


Wonder how many were actually produced sans-HEV? They've turned into a weird kind of limited edition!


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hoppyjr said:


> Yes, as I understand it the last batch forward will have HEV.
> 
> I don't get the attraction, unless one is a commercial deep diver. For the vast majority it's just another hole in the case for potential water ingress.


I'm with you brother, just another potential point of failure.

I was actually going to sell my 1200T and buy one of these new 300Ts, but not now.


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Agreed on the helium valve, for most people it's for E-peen measuring or marketing.

Got my Caribbean today, love it! Fit and finish is great. Bezel doesn't have any play whatsoever. Clasp is awesome, the diver extension is smooth but i'd still like a micro adjustment hole on the clasp. Speaking of the clasp, it's visually too big and would love if it tapered down to 18mm. Case is just perfect though and not a sharp edge to be found. Tried to show the blue in different lighting situations. 7 and some change inch wrist. Resized the bracelet with a 1mm screwdriver in case anyone was wondering what size to use. 















Ill keep an eye on timing but im just expecting standard ETA unregulated performance...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Is the lume on the carabbean bright white or slightly ivoiroid like the Sharkhunter appears?


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

cuthbert said:


> Is the lume on the carabbean bright white or slightly ivoiroid like the Sharkhunter appears?


It is much closer to bright white than Ivory, doesn't really have that two tone effect like the Sharkhunter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep, very white. Glows blue in the dark.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hmmm....I must be the only one who thinks they should have put an HEV in from day one.

The original Sub 300 was supposed to be the first (or maybe the 2nd) watch with an HEV, it seemed strange to me that they’d do a reissue without one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Great review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bdhill78 (Jul 16, 2020)

Well, if finally happened. I got home from a long hot day on the lake by our house to meet the delivery van from GLS who had a small box from DOXA S.A. I have wanted a Sub1200T for the longest time, but never pulled the trigger for a couple of reasons, probably silly ones. I think part of it was the huge Jenny branding on the case back, the cheap clasp and at the time, fused beads of rice. I bought an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra instead. Don't get me wrong, I loved my Omega. It was an amazing watch but there were a few things that prevented me from really bonding with it. I had to baby the thing and was immensely worried about scratching the hell of out those polished centre links. The movements are amazing in those watches and very beautifully decorated. However, the service cost is pretty steep, though reasonably affordable compared to some other brands. Finally, it was just too dressy at the end of the day for me. I wear suits to work but I'm all-in-all a T-shirt and jeans kind of guy and I do a lot of outdoors stuff.

Now that DOXA has refined the 300T with the clasp and a more company-centric and authentic case back as well as a true beads of rice bracelet, it was time to do it. I had some other things that I needed for work and hobbies so I sold off the Omega.

For those of you on this thread that are wondering, the bezel on mine has zero back-play and is firmly attached to the watch head. The action is crisp and sharp. I don't have much to compare this to, so bear that in mind. It is miles ahead of my old Steinhart. I had an ETA-based Tudor Black Bay (my greater watch sale regret) as well. The one thing about Tudor's action that I liked was how it "seated" itself at the 12 o'clock. But this DOXA bezel is awesome.

I haven't had it long enough to measure accuracy but it seems to be doing alright. I'll give a few more weeks to settle in. For what its worth, in terms of the movement: The cost of a Longines Legend Diver here is Austria on a steel bracelet is €2.020. Yes, its ETA is an Elabore grade, but for me the better shock protection is more important and getting the movement regulated isn't a big deal. 

The clasp is comfortable and I cannot tell you how useful that ratchet is, even for a non-diver like myself, just being able to open the clasp a bit to let my wrist breathe a bit in the heat. I've heard the bracelet is comfortable but its something to experience. I thought my Omega's clasp was comfortable but nope, this one is better. 

Finally, the crown action is smooth, no different than my Omega's.

On the downside, I'm not digging the orange fish on the crown but after 5 minutes you hardly notice it. The lume on the hands and dial are perfectly fine for me but the orange pearl is atrocious. It barely lights up. 

All in all, I'm very happy with my decision. This is the watch I've been longing for since I got interested in watches about 10 years ago.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

bdhill78 said:


> Well, if finally happened. I got home from a long hot day on the lake by our house to meet the delivery van from GLS who had a small box from DOXA S.A. I have wanted a Sub1200T for the longest time, but never pulled the trigger for a couple of reasons, probably silly ones. I think part of it was the huge Jenny branding on the case back, the cheap clasp and at the time, fused beads of rice. I bought an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra instead. Don't get me wrong, I loved my Omega. It was an amazing watch but there were a few things that prevented me from really bonding with it. I had to baby the thing and was immensely worried about scratching the hell of out those polished centre links. The movements are amazing in those watches and very beautifully decorated. However, the service cost is pretty steep, though reasonably affordable compared to some other brands. Finally, it was just too dressy at the end of the day for me. I wear suits to work but I'm all-in-all a T-shirt and jeans kind of guy and I do a lot of outdoors stuff.
> 
> Now that DOXA has refined the 300T with the clasp and a more company-centric and authentic case back as well as a true beads of rice bracelet, it was time to do it. I had some other things that I needed for work and hobbies so I sold off the Omega.
> 
> ...


Looks great, man! Waiting for a Professional 300t myself so all pics and thoughts are super appreciated. Makes the wait more fun.


----------



## labratpip (Nov 24, 2019)

Happy to report that my 300t searambler arrived this morning (after I missed signing for it yesterday). Like some of the previous posts, I have been contemplating for a very long time over both this and the 1200t. I'm very glad I finally pulled the trigger. My bezel is very firm in place with a crisp click. I was slightly worried by some of the posts, but can't believe I waited this long. Absolutely no complaints on the bezel. The push button ratchet clasp should just be mandatory on watches by now. The bracelet is excellent. I personally think the taper on the 300t makes a world of difference with the way the watch looks on wrist. After just a few hours of wearing I can already tell I am going to have a hard time putting anything else on. It is far more comfortable than I had anticipated for a watch this size.


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

The 2824 in mine has been a great runner, about +1s since Tuesday.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

How large is your wrist? Looks fantastic, congrats

Edit: this question is for @bdhill78

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi,
I've had this niggle for years to get a doxa, then this arrived on Tuesday. It's the non HEV 300T. I'm a keen diver and I have developed an interest in watches in the last two years.
So far I'm very pleased with the 300T, it rings most of my bells and does so honestly. I have a Seiko orange monster that has been my companion on dive trips around the globe for nigh on 20 years, I'll sit the seiko down and break it the bad news as gently as I can over a cup of coffee.

customary wrist shot.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

nburke said:


> Hi,
> I've had this niggle for years to get a doxa, then this arrived on Tuesday. It's the non HEV 300T. I'm a keen diver and I have developed an interest in watches in the last two years.
> So far I'm very pleased with the 300T, it rings most of my bells and does so honestly. I have a Seiko orange monster that has been my companion on dive trips around the globe for nigh on 20 years, I'll sit the seiko down and break it the bad news as gently as I can over a cup of coffee.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the Doxa 300T!! I used a Seiko monster for years until I got my 1st Orange Doxa and have never looked back


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Monster is a great watch, always good to have a beater watch anyways.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

KAS118 said:


> Hmmm....I must be the only one who thinks they should have put an HEV in from day one.
> 
> The original Sub 300 was supposed to be the first (or maybe the 2nd) watch with an HEV, it seemed strange to me that they'd do a reissue without one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its hard to say, the majority of 300Ts, the late 60s-70s ones that is, *didn't* have HEVs, only a limited run version called the Conquistador was HEV equipped.

I look at it this way, the modern 300T without HEV is the equivalent of the old standard 300T, the new HEV equipped batch are updated Conquistadors. Both are very nice watches 

300T (strictly speaking its a 70s Synchron one but the 69 versions were the same):









300T Conquistador:


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Mine seems to be about +7 spd when worn, about +12 spd on winder. Bezel is great, no play. It's a nice piece.

Love the orange!

Here she is on a grey Maratac Zulu.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I’m guessing they’ve fixed the bezel wobble now, most are now saying there is nothing.

It was never back and forth, it was up and down play and required a bit of force, from 12 to 6 and some slight rocking. 

I can live with the minimal play on mine now, may get it looked at when serviced.

I believe a special tool is required to remove the bezel isn’t it?

Mine is +12 also. Will you get it regulated Hoppy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Pegasus said:


> Mine is +12 also. Will you get it regulated Hoppy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For now I'll leave it be. This would have bothered me 10-15 years ago, but these days I don't care.

Edit: because watch threads need watch photos.


----------



## labratpip (Nov 24, 2019)

After 5 days of daily use, mine is currently running at +7spd. We'll see where it's at once it breaks in. I got my first few scratches out of the way and so far this has been turning out to be a good everyday watch for me. The searambler looks good at work, and can handle more than I can throw at it fishing in the river in my free time.


----------



## blyukher (Feb 9, 2018)

I purchased my Sub 300T Professional on July 17th from DOXA's US site. Mine came with HRV and the improved extension mechanism. Are there any other surprises? For example I measured my Power reserve only once, but it was 42 hours instead of 38. I am not about to open the watch under warranty, but I was wondering if anybody else measured their power reserve. ETA 2892 has 42 hours of power reserve


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

Normally I'd say that's a silly question because OBVIOUSLY the site says it's a 2824-2...

But since this is Doxa, where silly buggery appears par for the course, they very well might have. Physically it's not impossible. 

Someone brave enough to break out a caseback tool? 

I do imagine there's some variance in actual power reserves, but I honestly never tested that sort of thing. I might just check mine to see what it is...


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

FinishingDutch said:


> Normally I'd say that's a silly question because OBVIOUSLY the site says it's a 2824-2...
> 
> But since this is Doxa, where silly buggery appears par for the course, they very well might have. Physically it's not impossible.
> 
> ...


I got my 300T Professional back in March, right before they went out of stock for the first time. It's the original style without HEV. Mine consistently runs at -0.5 to -1.0 seconds per day. Either I got really really lucky OR I managed to stumble into a higher grade (possibly COSC) movement that was sitting around and they used it to fill my order. The 300T Professionals went "unavailable" on Doxa's website within a day or two of my order...

I'm not going to open the case or have anyone else open the case anytime soon, but I will tell you I'm VERY curious to see what's in there!


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope you didn't get a movement that was "sitting around" as lubrication dries up after a few years 😬

Mine's been great, basically +1s a day. A bit under that according to my WatchTracker app.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Doxa is not what they use to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

MJM said:


> Doxa is not what they use to be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Any specific issues with the current releases?


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just out of curiousity, if I give my current edition 300T a handwind till tension, how many hours should she run?


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

It's an ETA 2824-2, which should have a 38 hour power reserve.


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> Just out of curiousity, if I give my current edition 300T a handwind till tension, how many hours should she run?


Most automatics have a clutch mechanism to prevent over-winding, so there's really no tension when you get to full-wind like you'd feel on a non-automatic Speedmaster or something. That said, when you get to full wind on an automatic you can often feel or even hear the clutch, kinda little ticking noise that sounds and feels slightly different.

In my experience the power reserve timings are a bit inexact. A 38 hour 2824-2 might run for 34 hours or 42 hours, won't be the same each time.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

FishTime said:


> In my experience the power reserve timings are a bit inexact. A 38 hour 2824-2 might run for 34 hours or 42 hours, won't be the same each time.


Of course, and thank you.

But back to my question, You really think you can get a full power reserves worth out of hand winding? Man my BB58 doesn't even do that, I think..


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> But back to my question, You really think you can get a full power reserves worth out of hand winding? Man my BB58 doesn't even do that, I think..


Ahh, yes I understand now - and agree. To get a "full" power reserve you definitely need to hand wind fully (in my experience with my watches anyway).


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

I tested the power reserve on the one I have, and it ran for 42 hours, 45 minutes. 

That's fully handwound and dial up.


----------



## blyukher (Feb 9, 2018)

I found another post 
ETA 2824 Power Reserve Test #11 which states for the following ETA 2824 watches:
Steinhart Ocean Black DLC - 37 hours
Halios Laguna - just under 42 hours
Halios Puck - just under 42 hours .

So, I guess 42 hours is not unusual for ETA 2824.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

My COSC 2824 had a power reserve of 42 hours too.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Just received mine, and first impressions are superb. Apart from the bracelet, which didn't jive with my scrawny wrist at all. So on the MN strap it goes!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

blyukher said:


> I found another post
> ETA 2824 Power Reserve Test #11 which states for the following ETA 2824 watches:
> Steinhart Ocean Black DLC - 37 hours
> Halios Laguna - just under 42 hours
> ...


ETA list the 2824 as having a 42 hour power reserve on their website

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

She looks good! Did you use curved springbars? I tried it on my MN and it just wasn't quite as comfy as I wanted it to be...

Also, I have a smaller wrist at 6.75 inchs, and once I got the bracelet fitted it was one of the more comfortable I've had. Don't give up!



Hammermountain said:


> Just received mine, and first impressions are superb. Apart from the bracelet, which didn't jive with my scrawny wrist at all. So on the MN strap it goes!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> She looks good! Did you use curved springbars? I tried it on my MN and it just wasn't quite as comfy as I wanted it to be...
> 
> Also, I have a smaller wrist at 6.75 inchs, and once I got the bracelet fitted it was one of the more comfortable I've had. Don't give up!


Thanks! No just the oem ones, but maybe I should try curved bars to get an even better fit. Erikas just makes sense to my wrists, I think...

Think it's the larger end links that are messing with my 6ish wrist ("felt" too large), but will most certainly give it a try at some point.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> She looks good! Did you use curved springbars? I tried it on my MN and it just wasn't quite as comfy as I wanted it to be...
> 
> Also, I have a smaller wrist at 6.75 inchs, and once I got the bracelet fitted it was one of the more comfortable I've had. Don't give up!


Worked pretty great once the sizing was done. Comfy af, though on the heavier side. But then again it's difficult for anything not to be heavier than an MN...


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks great @Hammermountain !!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> Looks great @Hammermountain !!


Likewise, man! Great fit on the wrist.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

For everyone with the new 300T, have you synced yours yet and timed it? I've had mine for pretty much a month on the dot, and I synecd it with time.gov this morning and lad her flat on her back for the yest of day. ( She was worn all day yesterday. Wore the BB58 today.) And I came back and just checked, and can't believe that she's 25 second fast. How is everyone else's looking? Is this a normal range for the movement?




*Just checked +/- 30 seconds a day! Well, now we know lol


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

ross2187 said:


> For everyone with the new 300T, have you synced yours yet and timed it? I've had mine for pretty much a month on the dot, and I synecd it with time.gov this morning and lad her flat on her back for the yest of day. ( She was worn all day yesterday. Wore the BB58 today.) And I came back and just checked, and can't believe that she's 25 second fast. How is everyone else's looking? Is this a normal range for the movement?
> 
> *Just checked +/- 30 seconds a day! Well, now we know lol


It would be interesting if you did the same thing but left it crown up - and compare that.

I also recall that mine took about a month or so of running before it settled down.

Let us know how you get on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

ross2187 said:


> For everyone with the new 300T, have you synced yours yet and timed it? I've had mine for pretty much a month on the dot, and I synecd it with time.gov this morning and lad her flat on her back for the yest of day. ( She was worn all day yesterday. Wore the BB58 today.) And I came back and just checked, and can't believe that she's 25 second fast. How is everyone else's looking? Is this a normal range for the movement?
> 
> *Just checked +/- 30 seconds a day! Well, now we know lol


Mine is between +8-12spd, the first faulty one I had was about +4.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

ross2187 said:


> For everyone with the new 300T, have you synced yours yet and timed it? I've had mine for pretty much a month on the dot, and I synecd it with time.gov this morning and lad her flat on her back for the yest of day. ( She was worn all day yesterday. Wore the BB58 today.) And I came back and just checked, and can't believe that she's 25 second fast. How is everyone else's looking? Is this a normal range for the movement?
> 
> *Just checked +/- 30 seconds a day! Well, now we know lol


Mine does better on the wrist than sat on a shelf or (stationary) in the winder.

Worn its somewhere between +4.4 and +4.6spd. If its left to sit it is more like +5.6 to +5.8spd.

*Timings taken manually from time.is. I tried using the various apps, but since my phone clock is rubbish and can wander by anything upto 30sec per day depending on when it last synced with network time it was throwing off my measurements quite dramatically.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> For everyone with the new 300T, have you synced yours yet and timed it? I've had mine for pretty much a month on the dot, and I synecd it with time.gov this morning and lad her flat on her back for the yest of day. ( She was worn all day yesterday. Wore the BB58 today.) And I came back and just checked, and can't believe that she's 25 second fast. How is everyone else's looking? Is this a normal range for the movement?
> 
> *Just checked +/- 30 seconds a day! Well, now we know lol


So far approximately +4 a day for the last 5 days or so. Been on the wrist for most of that time and been active, so will update once I've had it longer and it's wound down in between use.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

KAS118 said:


> It would be interesting if you did the same thing but left it crown up - and compare that.
> 
> I also recall that mine took about a month or so of running before it settled down.
> 
> ...


I'm new to timing, so bear with me, how will laying it crown up, vs flat make a difference?

Also, good to know your's took a month or so to settle in. Mine is within spec thank god, but we all want better lol. Last thing I want to do is send her in.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

ross2187 said:


> I'm new to timing, so bear with me, how will laying it crown up, vs flat make a difference?
> 
> Also, good to know your's took a month or so to settle in. Mine is within spec thank god, but we all want better lol. Last thing I want to do is send her in.


Watches are typically regulated to run best at different positions

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

ross2187 said:


> I'm new to timing, so bear with me, how will laying it crown up, vs flat make a difference?
> 
> Also, good to know your's took a month or so to settle in. Mine is within spec thank god, but we all want better lol. Last thing I want to do is send her in.


Hi - Gravity will make it run different. 🙂

Usually Crown up makes them run slowest - but that isn't always the case - so try it in different position over night - and make a records of the results.


----------

